# Disgruntled Wife



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

A man's wife had finally had it and headed to a marriage counselor by herself.

Wife: I think I've got a real problem with my husband.

Therapist: What's going on?

Wife: My husband comes home from work everyday, grabs his fishing pole and goes into the bathroom and locks the door. Stays in there for 2 hours sometimes 3.

Therapist: Do you hear any noises? Any talking?

Wife: No just silence and sometimes the tub water running.

Therapist: This is a real problem. This could create some real issues. You need to nip this behavior right now. It needs to stop. You go home and tell your husband he can't take that fishing pole into the bathroom anymore!

Wife: Well...that creates another problem. We do need the fish.


----------

